# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Πρόβλημα με ζεμπράκια (δέρμα)

## terios

εχω παρατηρηση οτι σε 2 ζεμπρεκια που γεννηθηκανε πριν κανα μηνα απο διαφορετικες γεννες και πουλια πισω στην πλατη τους εκει που ξεκινανε τα φτερα δεν εχουν φτερα και φαινετε το δερμα τους... και πριν λιγο παρατηρησα οτι και σε ενα αρσενικο απο ζευγαρι που εχω εχει το ιδιο συμπτωμα αλλα απο την κατω μερια και απο τα ποδια του προς την ουρα. Τι προβλημα ειναι αυτο ? καθαρα κλουβια εχω και τα ψεκαζω και με απολυμαντικα καθε 15 μερες !

----------


## jk21

στην περιπτωση των zebra μαλλον μιλας για τον ουρπηγιακο αδενα .μηπως εχει μαζεμενο υλικο και τα ενοχλει και το τσιμπανε; 




στο αρσενικο που λες σε ποιο σημειο ειναι; απο τα ποδια προς την αμαρα ή απο την αμαρα προς την ουρα; βαλε φωτο .καποια τσιμπουν επιτηδες την αμαρα καποιου αλλου πουλιου 

ετσι κι αλλιως βαλε μια τριχια στην κλουβα να εχουν να τσιμπουν και να εκτονονωνται

----------


## terios

τα μικρα δεν νομιζω να τσιμπιουνται στην πλατη και το αρσενικο ειναι απο τα ποδια και προς τα πισω  στην ουρα .Φωτο αυριο θα βγαλω

----------


## terios

να και μερικες φωτο απο τα πουλακια που σας ελεγα

----------


## jk21

το προβλημα μαλλον λεγεται << καινουργια φωλια >> απο τους γονεις και ιδιατερη προτιμηση στο υλικο που προσφερουν τα πουπουλα των μικρων .πιθανοτατα .....

σε τι φαση για νεα γεννα βρισκονται αυτη τη στιγμη; αν τα μικρα ειναι πια ανεξαρτητα ,να τα χωρισεις απο τους γονεις και να βαλεις υλικο φωλιας επαρκες και λιγο επιπλεον ξυσμενο βαμβακι .δωσε στο νερο των μικρων και πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα για 5 μερες και φυσικα αυγοτροφη καθε μερα .ελπιζω να ειναι μονο αυτο .αν ναι τοτε συντομα θα αποκτησουν ξανα φτερακια

----------


## ria

απομονωσε τα μικρα και δωσε* Καθημερινα μπανιο* ωστε να βγαλουν καινουρια φτερα θα δεις διαφορα μεσα σε 15 μερες αν δωσεις επισης και πολυβιταμινες στο νερο ακομη καλυτερα!!!!!!

----------


## terios

Ok μια χαρα τότε θα τους βάλω μια μπανιερά και εχω και πολυβιταμίνες

----------

